# anything new?



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

anyone bough anything new lately, ...say ,something that DIDN'T come over on the mayflower ? ......trains,accys., anything please ,getting kinda tired looking at the same old stuff thats old as dirt...........Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I have posted a number of things over in the "got anything new" thread. 

Something that I haven't posted is some of the new rolling stock. I have a total of 12 of the Lionel 6465 boxcars NIB. They're the upscale ones that have diecast frames and trucks, real solid cars and they are nice and steady on the tracks. I also have some of the Lionel overstamped boxcars that I've yet to take out of the boxes. Finally, I have three of the Lionel Archive 3-pak cars, remakes of old MPC cars with diecast trucks and couplers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, here you go. Just got this today, it was such a bargain that I decided to buy it. Not sure what I'll do with it yet...  This is a Williams with dual motors and the Williams horn/bell. It's like new, even came in the outer shipping carton.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice, John. It looks really "dressed up" in those colors. A quick question, please. Who makes O scale builders plate decals like the EMD ones on the frame rails of your locomotive? I have some old HO scale ones, but not the larger ones. Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

now thats what I'm talking about,some diesel power! very nice loco, John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I liked the colors, and the price was right.

For builder's plates, I think Microscale has some, don't know which ones. Here's a decal at Microscale: http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2...uct_Code=48-154&Product_Count=&Category_Code=


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> anyone bough anything new lately, ...say ,something that DIDN'T come over on the mayflower ? ......trains,accys., anything please ,getting kinda tired looking at the same old stuff thats old as dirt...........Mike



You better watch what you say!
Your walking on thin ice.:knock_teeth_out: 



If you want to see new stuff go and get some of the new catalogs.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> anyone bough anything new lately, ...say ,something that DIDN'T come over on the mayflower ? ......trains,accys., anything please ,getting kinda tired looking at the same old stuff thats old as dirt...........Mike


'dems fightin' words!  

Where would a guy like me be without my trusty old "Mayflower" Lionel relics ?!? 

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well TJ, your relics look really good for their age, even though they didn't when you got them.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Tj,

I thought I knew you for somewhere. I was the lazy deckhand the Mayflower.

Pookybear


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

My stuffs a little newer. I think it came over on the Lusitania!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I got a horse car, horse corral and barrel car and a few Capital Limited cars. But it's summer and my table is covered while I paint. Much to my grandson's displeasure. When the work is done, I will have "Dave's Train Experience". Not just a layout. 

I'm thinking of getting into 1 1/2" Ride on scale. There is a club an hour away that is interesting. If I build my own loco, I'll post pictures ala Choo Choo. 

I've got to get a little work done first.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

pookybear said:


> Tj,
> 
> I thought I knew you for somewhere. I was the lazy deckhand the Mayflower.
> 
> Pookybear


:laugh: ... too funny! Old shipmates, I guess! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Old? Thank you for looking!:thumbsup: At least we make them look new.

If I see something new, the owner never takes it apart. What fun is that?

I appreciate the honesty but I have nothing brand new.
Except my spray can paint and epoxy tubes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's train related, I joined the MTH DCS club, this just arrived today! There was a guy selling a remote for cheap over in OGR, so I picked it up as well.

Haven't tested it yet, later today...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like a lot of wires compared to TMCC or Legacy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this is the track interface unit, and it handles four power districts. There are a lot of wires. This is sort of like a modern ZW, you have track control for four power regions. It's not that complicated, I'll see when I connected it how well it's going to do. 

I like the Legacy controller better, it has the neat soft keyboard that really makes a lot of stuff easy to use. I'm sure I can get used to this one, at least I hope so.

The good news is, they sell on the used market for almost as much as I have invested, so it's a low risk issue.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Here I thought my 1033's had a lot of connections

I'm sure the new controllers have a lot to offer, but I'm staying old school for now.

My last 1033 with box was $25.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the MTH DCS system is just a bit more than $25.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Dave Sams said:


> When the work is done, I will have "Dave's Train Experience". Not just a layout.


Will you be charging admission?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

eljefe said:


> Will you be charging admission?


It's going to be so cool, they will pay me, I won't have to charge!


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just bought this SW-1500 switcher.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice, basic black.


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks. I like the black paint scheme on this switcher. I will post a picture of it on my layout when I get it . It should arrive in a few days.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

nice, is it a Norfolk Southern ? 

I have the same model in Illinois central, they are hard to beat for the small price........Mike


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike, Does your Illinois Central switcher have the earlier Green Diamond black color scheme or the later so-called Death Star logo on the black body color? I particularly like the old, long-gone green diamond paint scheme of the I. C.
Pictures of your switcher would be appreciated. Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rrbill said:


> Mike, Does your Illinois Central switcher have the earlier Green Diamond black color scheme or the later so-called Death Star logo on the black body color? I particularly like the old, long-gone green diamond paint scheme of the I. C.
> Pictures of your switcher would be appreciated. Bill


I think 1967ish was the last year for the Black/White with the Green Diamond.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

rrbill said:


> Mike, Does your Illinois Central switcher have the earlier Green Diamond black color scheme or the later so-called Death Star logo on the black body color? I particularly like the old, long-gone green diamond paint scheme of the I. C.
> Pictures of your switcher would be appreciated. Bill


yes it does,I wil try to get the cam. back to take some pics. got lots of new stuff to share with you guys...............Mike


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

The new engine I got for my husband for our anniversary.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> The new engine I got for my husband for our anniversary.


Now admit it.......you got it for you.

Nice engine, hows Coca Cola land coming along?
Any new additions?

I did some searches on e bay man there is a ton of it!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Now admit it.......you got it for you.
> 
> Nice engine, hows Coca Cola land coming along?
> Any new additions?
> ...


Absolute for him...I"m a steam engine person, not diesel, and he is the southern/southern pacific person. Would have gotten me a Chessie.

Don't think I have added anything to the Coca Cola area. Want a different delivery truck for it at some point. 

Got a smoke unit for my paper mill but not hooked up yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking engine, hopefully he was happy with it?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Great looking engine, hopefully he was happy with it?


 
A good looking engine, wife payed for, whats not to love? :thumbsup:....mike


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal to me, too. Especially the wife paid for it part.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Another new toy arrived! My Dad sent me this for my birthday...and the necessary piece of operating track to make it work!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice......you can fill it with empty Coca Cola bottles destined for recycling.

Re decal it Coca Cola.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Got another steamer, I'll post it here in O-scale.  I'm pretty happy with this one, I'm installing the Cruise Commander M in it today.

A beautiful K-Line Mikado, I love the great detailing K-Line had on their stuff before Lionel deep-sixed them. The level of detailing of the K-Line stuff really outdid Lionel at the time. This one comes with TMCC and RailSounds. It has classification lights, marker lights, tender reverse lights, firebox glow, etc. 

Even though it was new in the box, I still had to adjust the chuff switch. The good news is that K-Line put it where it's easy to get to, not like some of the Lionel steamers where it's buried and you have to take half the engine apart to just get to it!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nice......you can fill it with empty Coca Cola bottles destined for recycling.
> 
> Re decal it Coca Cola.:thumbsup:


Interesting idea!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Got another steamer, I'll post it here in O-scale.  I'm pretty happy with this one, I'm installing the Cruise Commander M in it today.
> 
> A beautiful K-Line Mikado, I love the great detailing K-Line had on their stuff before Lionel deep-sixed them. The level of detailing of the K-Line stuff really outdid Lionel at the time. This one comes with TMCC and RailSounds. It has classification lights, marker lights, tender reverse lights, firebox glow, etc.
> 
> Even though it was new in the box, I still had to adjust the chuff switch. The good news is that K-Line put it where it's easy to get to, not like some of the Lionel steamers where it's buried and you have to take half the engine apart to just get to it!


 
a very sweeeeet loco john,and I agree ,K-line ,in my opinon,did a good job with details,to bad they are gone...........Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The detailing on their steamers is great, I have one of their tank engines as well, it also has great detail.

For the same time period, their diesel and electric stuff also had nicer finish than the comparable Lionel stuff. Oh well... 

For a couple of years, K-Line stuff was dirt cheap and the rolling stock was far nicer than the Lionel MPC _plastic era_ stuff. After Lionel bought them, things went downhill and then they were gone. 

I think I've sold most of my MPC stuff and I have later (and nicer) Lionel, K-Line, Atlas, etc. rolling stock. I also have recently picked up some of the RMT stuff with their big sales.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

John, It's interesting how much more realistic the painted handrails on your K-Line steamer look than the shiny wire ones on Lionel steam locomotives. That's a very nice looking locomotive; you'll have to let us know about its pulling power, when you've had a chance to test it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I put 20 boxcars behind it as it's "test", and it had no problem with them on a flat track and O-36 curves, so it's at least decent. Truthfully, none of the steamers have the pulling power of the dual-motored diesels, even my PARR 4-4-4-4 T-1 is anemic compared to any of the diesels. OTOH, I did toss in a 4% grade and one of my other steamers, the MTH Camelback, was able to pull 25 boxcars up and down without a problem. 

I've found the best way to insure success is for the cars to have really minimal rolling resistance. The newer rolling stock with the fast angle wheels and needlepoint axles has very little rolling resistance, and you can pull a lot of cars with almost anything.


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have added another engine to my collection! Ordered it tonight.


----------



## Taxman7735 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gorgeous locos John and JRich!

My ladies got me a big bunch of Woodland Scenics for Fathers Day. Trees, forest canopy, big bag/7 of lichen, North American wild animal figures and a river/waterfall kit that has me rethinking my whole layout.


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Taxman. Sounds like you will have fun with all of that scenery! 

That is something I really need to focus more on on my layout, but I am not too good with that stuff! I am learning slowly though!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

JRich52804 said:


> I have added another engine to my collection! Ordered it tonight.


very nice, is that an SD-70m-2, or SD70-ACe? its sometimes hard to tell them apart...........Mike


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> very nice, is that an SD-70m-2, or SD70-ACe? its sometimes hard to tell them apart...........Mike


SD70-ACe


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

JRich52804 said:


> SD70-ACe[/quote
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:.......Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JRich52804 said:


> I have added another engine to my collection! Ordered it tonight.


Looks like a brute.  I like the "muscle" look in a locomotive.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like a brute.  I like the "muscle" look in a locomotive.


 
I love the look of the SD-70 ,others are nice ,but I think the SD-70 is king,JMO ..............Mike


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my stuff to come over on the Titanic... lol but I just won an auction on ebay for a pair of Marx santa fe diesels, it is amazing that all of the diesels that I saw on ebay (within my price range) looked fake, kinda bugged me, then I stumbled on these and actually fell in love with them, the wife was a little ticked until i showed her that others were going for $50+ shipping start, and I nabbed mine for $36 all said and done. can't wait for them to come in


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

infernisdiem said:


> I'm still waiting for my stuff to come over on the Titanic... lol but I just won an auction on ebay for a pair of Marx santa fe diesels, it is amazing that all of the diesels that I saw on ebay (within my price range) looked fake, kinda bugged me, then I stumbled on these and actually fell in love with them, the wife was a little ticked until i showed her that others were going for $50+ shipping start, and I nabbed mine for $36 all said and done. can't wait for them to come in


 
kool! don't forget to post some pix ..........Mike


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

*sorry about the picture size*



Big Mike said:


> kool! don't forget to post some pix ..........Mike


This is the power unit


This is the Dummy Unit


There was a nice chunk missing out of the back of the "engine" shell, and I couldn't stand the look of the chipped over hang, so I took a hot knife and cut it off and smoothed it out with the hot knife.

(Before) 


(After)


Look from the face of the rear (my camera takes crappy close ups)


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

For the record, that is a pack of cigars under the train, no one in my house smokes. My wife had someone come into her store one night and buy a pack of cigars, took one out, and handed her back the pack saying do what you want with it, we're waiting for a chance to go up to my father's house to give it to him. But for the moment, makes an awesome train prop :laugh:


Plus, all the money that I would spend on smokes, I wouldn't be able to get the trains that I have


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

infernisdiem said:


> For the record, that is a pack of cigars under the train, no one in my house smokes. My wife had someone come into her store one night and buy a pack of cigars, took one out, and handed her back the pack saying do what you want with it, we're waiting for a chance to go up to my father's house to give it to him. But for the moment, makes an awesome train prop :laugh:
> 
> 
> Plus, all the money that I would spend on smokes, I wouldn't be able to get the trains that I have


nice loco, and nice fix on the chip,when are you expecting the power unit?
BTW I quit smoking in 2005, best thing I ever done for my self ..........Mike


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

The first picture is of the power unit from the side, there are a few cracks on it that I am gonna fix with some model glue, but the thing runs great, I have a length of cars that my loco can't pull at full power from the transformer, and this thing pulls with a little issue at slightly above mid power lol


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

infernisdiem said:


> The first picture is of the power unit from the side, there are a few cracks on it that I am gonna fix with some model glue, but the thing runs great, I have a length of cars that my loco can't pull at full power from the transformer, and this thing pulls with a little issue at slightly above mid power lol


my bad , I musta missed it at first,...man! that looks like some long locos,I like the longer ones, I think they look more realistic. :thumbsup: ............Mike


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah, the diesel is taller and longer than my steamers, I was kinda shocked at it, but it is a good heavy train.


----------

